# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  domanda fatture

## lordgara

Un ingegnere che lavora a tempo indeterminato, può firmare e emettere una fattura con il codice fiscale (prestazione occasionale) per piccoli lavori in proprio? Grazie.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Un ingegnere che lavora a tempo indeterminato, può firmare e emettere una fattura con il codice fiscale (prestazione occasionale) per piccoli lavori in proprio? Grazie.

  l'emissione di fatture è operaizone riservata dalla legge IVA ai soli possessori di P.IVA
nel caso di specie può emettere una ricevuta di pagamento per prestazione occasionale.

----------


## RENA84

> l'emissione di fatture è operaizone riservata dalla legge IVA ai soli possessori di P.IVA
> nel caso di specie può emettere una ricevuta di pagamento per prestazione occasionale.

  Aggiungo che se la ricevuta è diretta ad un sostituto di imposta tipo Ente Pubblico occorre riportare anche la ritenuta d'acconto del 20%.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Aggiungo che se la ricevuta è diretta ad un sostituto di imposta tipo Ente Pubblico occorre riportare anche la ritenuta d'acconto del 20%.

  E abbiamo detto che questo non è un dato obbligatorio .....  :Wink:

----------


## lordgara

quindi con prestazione occasionale può mettere timbro e firma pagando la ritenuta d'acconto. L'unico svantaggio è che può fattura un tot/annuo giusto?

----------


## RENA84

Forse ti ho confuso non deve pagare nessuna ritenuta d'acconto. 
Emette ricevuta del tipo: 
Compenso per lavoro tecnico Euro. 1000 
Naturalmente devono essere lavori saltuari non oltre 30 giorni e max 5000 Euro. 
Altrimenti deve iscriversi alla gestione separata dell'INPS

----------


## lordgara

si si lavori saltuari. Grazie mille per le informazioni. Il mio dubbio era su possibilità di firma e timbro.

----------


## Niccolò

> Forse ti ho confuso non deve pagare nessuna ritenuta d'acconto. 
> Emette ricevuta del tipo: 
> Compenso per lavoro tecnico Euro. 1000 
> Naturalmente devono essere lavori saltuari non oltre 30 giorni e max 5000 Euro. 
> Altrimenti deve iscriversi alla gestione separata dell'INPS

  La ritenuta è dovuta dal cliente, quindi il prestatore può omettere di indicarla, spetta al cliente sapere se è tenuto o meno a trattenerla. 
Per il resto tutto corretto  :Wink:

----------


## Niccolò

> quindi con prestazione occasionale può mettere timbro e firma pagando la ritenuta d'acconto. L'unico svantaggio è che può fattura un tot/annuo giusto?

  La ritenuta non la paga l'ingegnere, gli viene trattenuta dal cliente che poi provvederà a versarla.

----------


## lordgara

> La ritenuta non la paga l'ingegnere, gli viene trattenuta dal cliente che poi provvederà a versarla.

  a ok perfetto. Consegni il lavoro, e ti viene trattenuto il 20%. Ok!

----------

